# New portable microwave and super rapid water boiler



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Gadet Show tonight Channel 5 at 8pm. Theu are testing a 12v. microwave
http://thewavebox.com/
And a rapid water boiler the Tefal Quick Cup..
If you miss tonight and haven't got a recprder or sky plus it is repeated on Saturday at 10am.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We bought a tefal Quick Cup last week. Its quite good and does give you a cup full of hot water in 3 seconds. 

We were going to get one from Macro but they were sold out so I went online and ordered one from Comet, which we collected about an hour later. If you order online you will save £10 of the in store price. They are selling for more than the Comet price on Ebay 8O 

There are a couple of diffrent models though which isnt clear from the box and staff dont know much about them

They state that it uses 65% less power than a normal kettle.

Bubblehead


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Memsahaib interested in the quick cup thanks for the money saving tip,every little helps!!


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

This sounds quite a good device. But you do have to be on a hook up, as at 2.8KW, on your inverter thats a whacking 234Amp drain, also how many continental sites would that trip out?
So at the end of the day, save your money and the weight for another "gottle o geer"
Kind regards


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Strange fact but true:
Water has peculiar properties, the faster you boil water, the faster it will cool. It is all to do with latent energy, water can only store the energy that was put into it. So remember, if you use one of these units your cup of tea or coffee will be cold if you leave it as long as you normally do.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The microwave is designed for 12v use.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We got one of those Tefal quick water-heating (note - NOT boiling) gadgets and took it back a couple of days later. All it produced was a cloud of steam, a stream of spitting drops of scalding water over the surrounding area, and a thin dribble of hot water into the cup. Guess there was something wrong with this particular example, but apart from making one cup of tea (in the cup) we couldn't actually see much use for it.

Not impressed.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Bigfoot

Yes I saw that part on the microwave. The US advert shows 2 cables the size of a battleship anchor cable on the battery,so what is the 12V cigarette lighter connection going to resemble?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

richard863 said:


> Good morning Bigfoot
> 
> Yes I saw that part on the microwave. The US advert shows 2 cables the size of a battleship anchor cable on the battery,so what is the 12V cigarette lighter connection going to resemble?


Thats the Yanks for you. I wouls imagine somthing that would handle 30 amps. The unit was originally designed for truckers in the States,who don't do small!!!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Strange fact but true:
> Water has peculiar properties, the faster you boil water, the faster it will cool. It is all to do with latent energy, water can only store the energy that was put into it. So remember, if you use one of these units your cup of tea or coffee will be cold if you leave it as long as you normally do.


Is it April Fools day or am I missing something else.

This is the biggest load of rubbish I have ever heard. Someone will soon be telling us it also depends upon the phase of the moon and the number of rabbits running around the van.

The latent heat required to vaporize/boil water is defendant upon the pressure of the water vapour and nothing else. Speed of boiling has nothing to do with it or the rate at which it will cool down.

As an ex University lecturer in thermodynamics I should know these very basic facts.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*UnSungHeros*

The best compact microwave ever made was the Samsung Junior. only 500w and probably because some dumbos could not use the simple things they were withdrawn from the market. That and the fact that 800w for some reason had to be made minimum standard wattage!.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Strange fact but true:
> Water has peculiar properties, the faster you boil water, the faster it will cool. It is all to do with latent energy, water can only store the energy that was put into it. So remember, if you use one of these units your cup of tea or coffee will be cold if you leave it as long as you normally do.


Where did you get this one Gerry?

I'm afraid it just isn't true mate, or am I being too naive to spot a wind-up?  

Cheers

(Edit) Hadn't got as far as djc's post when I did this reply.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

OK - We've got little boilly cups, mincy microwaves, rabbit aerodynamic circuitry and thermodynamic experts. So there must be someone out there who can invent a program to get him indoors to get off his backside long enough to organize all this technology into a cup of tea that I don't have to make.
Ahhhhhhh! - that feels better guys, got that one off my chest so to speak. :microwave: - H


----------

